
Introducing React Native Ubuntu - levlaz
https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2016/08/05/introducing-react-native-ubuntu/
======
33degrees
Much discussion about this here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12216594](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12216594)

